# Turo for Uber Eats?



## Kona717 (Jul 10, 2020)

Hello. I'm new to delivering with UberEats*(awaiting background check) and new to this site. I was wondering if i can rent a car from Turo instead of using my personal car. It's a lease and don't want to put a lot of miles on it. Turo was the cheapest i can find. Maybe i can rent a car from Turo one week, then next week rent a different car from Turo(cheapest car in my neighborhood is $163 for the week) It will be way cheaper in the long run when i return my lease and got to pay for over mileage. Or do you guys think i should use my lease car? Thank you for your opinions/answers!

P.S I was going to use one of Uber's recommended renters (Tower, FastTrack, etc...) but they require a TLC license, which i don't have nor can i get it because my license is not in good shape.

*This is for UberEats not Uber


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Probably not allowed . If it is not allowed on rideshare , why would they allow it on Eats.


----------



## Kona717 (Jul 10, 2020)

Update: Im probably going to buy my lease at the end. So im gonna use my lease for ubereats. Hopefully i can make at least 600-700 a week with uber eats (in the NYC area). My lease ends in 139 weeks. And the car is $18,300. So if i save $150 a week from ubereats, in 139 weeks ill have $20,000. Perfect!


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

OP Are you too optimistic? I am not saying your goal is infeasible but that requires a lot of effort. You may be better off to simply transport living cargoes. Eats is not worth my time in my opinion. Let alone people hardly ever tip, it is the long waiting time, clueless while rude restaurant staff, apartment safari that make the "job" tedious and odious. Don't forget all your income whether from delivery or human cargo transport, are subject to taxation. Unless you have a full time commitment elsewhere such that you report Uber income as a loss to reduce your tax liability, I would not recommend you to dedicate yourselves in Uber. Should you still not convinced, please avoid fast food delivery at all means. This kind of orders are the worst.


----------



## Kona717 (Jul 10, 2020)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> OP Are you too optimistic? I am not saying your goal is infeasible but that requires a lot of effort. You may be better off to simply transport living cargoes. Eats is not worth my time in my opinion. Let alone people hardly ever tip, it is the long waiting time, clueless while rude restaurant staff, apartment safari that make the "job" tedious and odious. Don't forget all your income whether from delivery or human cargo transport, are subject to taxation. Unless you have a full time commitment elsewhere such that you report Uber income as a loss to reduce your tax liability, I would not recommend you to dedicate yourselves in Uber. Should you still not convinced, please avoid fast food delivery at all means. This kind of orders are the worst.


Very true. And yes i do have a full time job else where. Uber will be a side job. And what do you mean report Uber as a loss to reduce tax liability?


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Kona717 said:


> Hopefully i can make at least 600-700 a week with uber eats (in the NYC area).


How many hours are you planning to do a week?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Kona717 said:


> Hello. I'm new to delivering with UberEats*(awaiting background check) and new to this site. I was wondering if i can rent a car from Turo instead of using my personal car. It's a lease and don't want to put a lot of miles on it. Turo was the cheapest i can find. Maybe i can rent a car from Turo one week, then next week rent a different car from Turo(cheapest car in my neighborhood is $163 for the week) It will be way cheaper in the long run when i return my lease and got to pay for over mileage. Or do you guys think i should use my lease car? Thank you for your opinions/answers!
> 
> P.S I was going to use one of Uber's recommended renters (Tower, FastTrack, etc...) but they require a TLC license, which i don't have nor can i get it because my license is not in good shape.
> 
> *This is for UberEats not Uber


My opinion for whatever it's worth.

If you are in the suburbs like me, you will find that DD/GH are far better and more money than UE. If you are inside of NYC might be a different story, IDK.
Very bad idea to use your lease car. If you don't buy it you are going to get hit hard with over mileage charges and excessive wear and tear. In addition to that many lease agreements have restrictions against using THEIR car for commercial purposes. Disaster waiting to happen.
Renting a car is not the best option. Don't forget after the weekly rental you still have gas and other expenses.
The solution is to buy a low value car in the $3k neighborhood. A "beater" that runs well is perfect for food delivery in or near the city. Have you ever seen Ubers in NYC? They are dented, scratched, and worse.
Good Luck, you're in a busy market and once you learn the ropes can make decent money.


----------

